#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Γνωμοδότηση επαγγέλματος πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και τοπογράφου & αδειοδότησης τεχνικών επαγγελμάτων

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

καλημέρα συναδελφοι ,
δεν ξερω εαν το ειδατε αυτο το άρθρο , 
((.....Απλοποίηση της αδειοδότησης τεχνικών επαγγελμάτων....))
ΦΕΚ B 176/2014                                          
http://www.b2green.gr/main.php?pID=1....QGYQb7cI.dpuf
Δημοσιεύθηκε  σε Φύλλο Εφημερίδας της Κυβερνήσεως η Γνωμοδότηση της Επιτροπής  Ανταγωνισμού βάσει του άρθρου 23 του ν. 3959/2011 επί των σχεδίων νόμων  του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης και Ανταγωνιστικότητας και του Υ  Π Ε Κ Α αναφορικά με την  τροποποίηση του ν. 4663/1930 «περί εξασκήσεως του επαγγέλματος του  πολιτικού μηχανικού, αρχιτέκτονος και τοπογράφου» και του ν. 3982/2011  «Απλοποίηση της αδειοδότησης τεχνικών επαγγελμάτων και μεταποιητικών  δραστηριοτήτων και επιχειρηματικών πάρκων και άλλες διατάξεις.
 Το πλήρες κείμενο της γνωμοδότησης μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από τη σελίδα του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου, _εδώ_.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Σωτήρη, 
σχετική συζήτηση έχουμε ανοίξει *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

συγγνώμη και ευχαριστώ,
 θα το παρακολουθήσω απο την σωστη θέση.

----------

